# Looking for info on 1930s cargo freighters for film set construction...



## wm_cheng (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi all,

I am the art director for the upcoming film "At the Mountains of Madness". My department is currently conducting research into iron/steel converted cargo freighters in the 1930s era and would like more information about these vessels such as the coverted cargo freighter Jacob Ruppert that was used in Admiral Byrd's second Antarctic Expedition. We are interested in construction plans, dimensional details as well as interior/exterior photographic references for the purposes of building a film stage set. However, we do not have a specific vessel in mind, just all ships that fits this size (around 200-300ft 7-8000 ton) and description would be useful. Would you be able to put us in touch with any historian, maritime museum and know of any intact vessels of this vintage that we can visit?

You help is greatly appreciated. I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thanks very much,
William Cheng


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Hello William No doubt you already have this link frm Google but just in case you do not it is here;
http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...age=2&ndsp=12&ved=1t:429,r:9,s:11&tx=72&ty=53

Happy hunting.


----------



## wm_cheng (Jan 27, 2011)

Yes, thank you.

I was hoping for ships plans, hull profiles and more higher resolution photo references.

I am currently contacting a few museums, but was hoping that it might be the speciality of some member here on these forums.


----------



## Fairlane500 (Aug 28, 2008)

When it comes to surviving oceangoing vessels of that vintage, the best candidates may be the SS La Palma of 1912, the MV Doulos Phos of 1914, and the Hikawa Maru of 1929.

Only the Doulos was ever a freighter, and has been heavily altered, but I'd imagine that at least below-decks on any of them would be relatively similar to period cargo ships.

However, the Great Lakes also play host to a few museum vessels that could serve as potential examples, including the Valley Camp of 1917 William G. Mather of 1925, the Willis B. Boyer of 1911, and the Meteor of 1896. these may also be of interest for period freighter construction techniques.


----------

